# Problème installation Ubuntu



## Goliath (30 Avril 2008)

Hello la tribu  

...je me lance, après avoir passé presque 1 week-end entier à installer Tiger (ici) sur un vieille bécane j'ai envie d'installer aussi Ubuntu sur une autre partition du même dd. Je suis curieux de nature et je n'ai entendu que du bien sur ce système opérationnel donc voilà une raison de plus pour l'essayer... La version que j'ai essayé d'installer est Ubuntu 7.10 PPC (Alternate CD). J'ai suivi à la lettre les instructions pour graver le cd et jusque-là no problem, les vrais soucis ont commencés quand j'ai décidé de booter le cd à partir de mon Mac car il a tout simplement refusé de démarrer. Apparemment c'est un problème de BIOS (on m'a toujours dit qu'il n'y a pas de BIOS sur un Mac  ). Le cd est bien gravé parce que j'ai essayé de le démarrer sur mon autre G4 et ça marche. L'article dit comment créer une disquette à partir de Mac OS X (vous avez bien lu, un floppy disk) pour lui dire de booter à partir d'un lecteur cd... on dirait presque une blague! Ce qui est marrant c'est que mon G3 Minitower avec proc G4 a encore un lecteur floppy mais clairement il n'est pas reconnu par Tiger...eheheh... c'est marrant tout ça, les technologies qui n'arrivent plus a se parler... faudrait donc acheter un lecteur floppy usb? ...mon père en a un mais cela me semble vraiment une folie comme démarche. Bref, l'alternative serait de reprendre comme méthode l'installation de Tiger que j'ai faite ce week-end qui consiste à installer Ubuntu à partir du lecteur cd de mon G4 sur une partition du dd du G3 en installant ce dernier dans un boîtier firewire externe. C'est ce que j'ai fait. L'installation c'est bien déroulé (j'ai suivi ce tuto à la lettre) jusqu'à la dernière étape. En effet après plus d'une demi-heure j'ai eu droit à une fenêtre avec le message suivant:

*Installer Yaboot sur un disque dur.*​L'installation du programme de démarrage Yaboot a échoué. Veuillez consulter le fichier _/var/log/syslog_ ou la quatrième console virtuelle pour obtenir des précisions. Attention: votre système pourrait ne pas démarrer.
J'ai essayé de réinstaller ce Yaboot sans succès, je suis donc sorti de l'installation ce qui m'a donné droit a cet autre message:
Vous devrez démarrer manuellement avec le noyau _/boot/vmlinux_ qui se trouve sur la partition _/dev//sdc10_  et  _root=/dev/sdc10_ passé en argument à ce noyau

...ouf...

...bon ben voilà où j'en suis. Pas l'ombre d'Ubuntu sur mon écran. Si vous avez eu la patience de tout lire vous comprendrez mieux ma question: comment installer Yaboot sur un disque dur???? Je tiens à préciser que moi et Linux on est pas vraiment potes on se connaît à peine depuis quelques heures... :hein:


----------



## Goliath (30 Avril 2008)

...je pense avoir trouvé....
...je vais m'y mettre et essayer de comprendre... pas évident Linux... 


...j'ai trouvé ça aussi, ça intéressera sûrement quelqu'un d'autre....


----------



## Goliath (30 Avril 2008)

...je me suis trompé de link, c'est plutôt ici...


----------



## Goliath (30 Avril 2008)

...bon ben problème avec yaboot....je crois que vais vais plutôt poster mon problème sur le forum d'Ubuntu...


----------

